# NEW 13' Larvae skiff: coming soon!



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh my!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought you were leaving the country whitesnooky. Almost got the johnsen skiff done that I picked up from you.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I thought you were leaving the country whitesnooky. Almost got the johnsen skiff done that I picked up from you.


I already did! Just come back and going back out about 2 weeks. I can't wait to see the johnson skiff done!


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

cool man, I'll be sure to post them when done


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Sweet!! I demand more pics!!!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Me like. Looks like it'll move!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^^ look carefully at the chine from the bow shot, looks like a mini boca grande 20'. I like!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Whitesnooky, Cool to see another micro. Lots of questions. 

Interesting name. Are you the builder? Is that a reference to your old job?

If not who is the builder? 

Are you buying one? 

Is that picture of a boat, mold, or plug?

Is there a CG rating yet? 

Whats the recommended HP?

Is it an original design? Whats the history?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a mold. Looks cool though. Shouldn't this be in the commercial section?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Whitesnooky, Cool to see another micro. Lots of questions.
> 
> Interesting name. Are you the builder? Is that a reference to your old job?
> 
> ...



Answered all of your questions.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> That's a mold. Looks cool though. Shouldn't this be in the commercial section?


He said it's a plug. I dont know if a thread suppose to be in commerical section? If so I apologize.


I will stop by the shop tomorrow if he make any more progress.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's no reason to glass stands to the outside of a plug.
The outside of the plug is what is laid up to make the mold.
If that's a plug, then that means those stands need to be cut off and a TON of finish work has to be done to it.
Sure looks like a mold to me.
With the plug inside?

the cap sure looks like a plug in the making. 

It sure does look like it can produce a nice skiff.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

O.V just made a little progress finished sanding the hull and make the cap more flush with the hull. He added pour foam in the bow section, starboard and portside of the transom.

I know it's a slow progress but he and his crew were very busy built and repairs the skiff for the customers.....u know customers come first!

Here is the pics......






































If u want.more information about this skiff......contact him below


O.V Orol
B&B Boats INC
3568 Old Winter Garden Rd
Orlando, Fl 32805

407 299 2190


----------

